# 44 mag zero distance for hunting?



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

handgunners, what distance do you recommend sighting a 44 mag revolver in for hunting; 25 yards, 50 yards or 75 yards? 
I'm thinking that I'll readjust mine to hit dead on at 50 yards. That way I should be able to hold dead on from zero to 75 yards without compensating for drop. Any good reasons to recommend sighting in for a different distance?


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

This will be my first year handgunning. I'm using a S&W 629 Classic DX in .44 Mag. It has a 6 1/2" barrel and is zeroed at 25 yards.

Shooting freehand WITHOUT a rest I was able to put 6 shots in a pie plate at 40 yards. I figure once in the blind with a rest I should be able to plunk to 60 yds and still kill a deer.

I assume you're using 240 gr. bullets so if you zero at 50 yards that should be fine. It is only my personal opinion, but I feel that shots should not be taken past 70 yards (and of course my opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it).

Have a safe, successful deer season!


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Handgun hunting since 1980 with a .357 6 inch barrel I would agree with above. The only change is I wouldn't shoot beyond 50 yds but that's because of the different weapons


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

You are the best person to answer your own question here. How far can you accurately shoot?
I have a .44 with an 8 3/4 inch barrel. I'm confident at 60 yards with a rest. Put a deer in front of me, and I'd take 10 yards off from that.
Do some shooting. Find out how far you are accurate to, and promise yourself you won't chance anything further out than that.
Good luck


----------



## rob m. (Nov 5, 2001)

It depends on how proficient you are. I shoot my handgun often but it is at a 25yd indoor range. Shooting at 50yds is a humbling experience for me.Shooting a one inch group at 25yds doesn't mean you can automatically shoot two inch groups at 50. I will assume you are a good shot, so to answere the question about sighting in, I guess you could go by how far you think you can get a shot in your neck of the woods. For me, a 35yd shot would really be stretching it, it is thick where we hunt. Because of that, I zero my Ruger 45colt for 25yds and my rifles for 50yds.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

Ditto the above on your own shooting proficiency. I would just also like to mention that when hunting with a handgun to make sure you are using a bullet suitable to the task. Many factory loads are geared toward self defense and are loaded with quick-expanding bullets that will not perform well on deer. Federal, Winchester and Remington have dedicated hunting loads for the 44 mag and all should perform well. Personally I like to use Cor-Bon out of my Ruger Redhawk and the performance has been great to say the least. Pick your shots, remember your trigger squeeze and you should do fine.

Good luck.

Regards.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

I have a Colt Anaconda .44mag. i havn't hunted with it yet because im not confident with my shooting.I shoot open sights.The sights seem to cover the target at anything more than 25 yards.Think i should go with a scope?I just kinda liked the idea of having a fast pointing sidearm for close range/running shots. Sorry to bogart your post Lindsey, But it sounds like these guys know what theyre talking about.


----------



## rob m. (Nov 5, 2001)

Oncorhynchus, you could try a couple things if you do not want to get a scope. One would be to get a new rear sight that has a wider notch in it. Another thing would be to have the front sight thinned, which in effect widens the notch in the rear sight. I hunt with my stock Ruger 45 so I know exactly what you are talking about. My Linebaugh 45 has a Bowen rear sight with the front sight thinned and with that I get a very good sight picture. Just haven't hunted with it yet.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

So basically a target style sight? where could i find something like that to buy.I have shot a friends mountain eagle .22 with these kind of sights and it was great. I wonder if i could widen the rear or thin the front myself (im a machinest)


----------



## rob m. (Nov 5, 2001)

Since you are a machinist I think you should be able to do it yourself. Bomar is a well known aftermarket sight that might also work. I don't know if it can be put on the Anaconda. You would have to talk to a gunsmith. I know that thinning the front sight makes a huge difference in the sight picture, you can see so much more of the target. I will recommend a websit for you- www.sixgunner.com -there are some very experienced shooters there. Check it out, you will get all the info you need.


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

Thanks alot for the help!! Good luck on the 15th


----------



## Steve in MI (Jun 10, 2000)

Now I am sure I will catch some flack for this but. I shoot out to 100 -125 yrds, With a soild rest. Now mind you I shoot a S&W 629 with a Leupold red dot. For those that have not tried one on a pistol they make it much easier to keep on target at longer yardage. I shoot hot handloads as well. But the Winchester supreme load is close to my load. More than enough energy for a kill.When I first got mine I tried it with the factory sights and promptly threw then in the trash can. Without a rest I was out last Sat off hand shot are grouped nicely out to 65-75 yards after that they get loose. Some will hit in the kill zone others will not So for off hand shots I like to keep the yardage under 60.I like to use shooting sticks they weigh next to nothing and give you a rock steady rest to shoot off of. Pratice is the best thing you can do I shoot at least 700 rounds through mine a year. Good luck this year with a pistol. It is alot of fun. Oh I was out west this year and many people shoot pronghorn out there. I spoke to a few and they said they use 44 mag out to 200 yards for one shot kills on pronghorn now that is a long shot. Too me that seems like a long way but the red dot 100 yards is not ,


----------



## oncorhynchus (Oct 1, 2001)

rob m.
Well, i thinned the front site and it helped alot. It was .125" to start with. I took .025" off per side which took it to .075". I didnt feel comfortable making it any thinner so i guess ill open up the rear a little. But like i said, it is ALOT better. Again, thanks for the help.


----------

